# Rui



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 16, 2014)

anyone have any opinions about rui? are they quality


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2014)

some say it worked others say their shit...I dont trust research products


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 17, 2014)

I think their stuff is good, it's just way over priced.  I've been very happy with great white, even though their stuff tastes like ass


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 17, 2014)

iron-dragon have the best research chems i've used.  i've tried rui but can't speak on great white because i've never tried their products.  rui is too expensive either way.


----------



## moparmuscle (Feb 17, 2014)

Overpriced


----------



## Popeye (Feb 17, 2014)

Ive had ok results with rui...it is expensive as fuk and I believe all products underdosed, compared to others...good customer service..have had a problem and they respond within hours on how they can fix it..with that said though...I dont use them anymore and I only did near the beginning/middleish of my research


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Feb 17, 2014)

I 2nd great white. good company and definitely ass tasting.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 17, 2014)

Overpriced and bad quality control.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 17, 2014)

go pharma  ...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 17, 2014)

I use great white now that MP is gone 
RuI  is mad expansive


----------

